# guinea pig legs!!



## dawn jones (Oct 25, 2008)

My guinea pig is about 10 weeks old and last night I noticed that she cant walk on her back legs and is dragging herself about about. She hasnt had an injury that I am aware of. I dont know what to do and feel so sorry for her!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

take her to the vets

do you have pics??


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Yep I agree, vet trip immediately. There could easily have been an injury when you weren't looking, but if it isn't an injury it could be a spinal abnormality or a tumour on the spine. Don't mean to worry you unnecessarily but...well...you know...


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

dawn jones said:


> My guinea pig is about 10 weeks old and last night I noticed that she cant walk on her back legs and is dragging herself about about. She hasnt had an injury that I am aware of. I dont know what to do and feel so sorry for her!!


oh no...Did you take her to the vet? I hope so...If so, what did they say...Hope all is well...Yes I would love to see pics also


----------



## dawn jones (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes I took her to the vets, she has broken her leg in 2 places!!! Going to pick her up shortly!! There isnt much they can do, they cant splint it coz the break is high up, so they are going to give me some pain relief, got to keep her away from other guinea and rabbit. The vet said it could heal on its own. The only other option if it doesnt heal is amputation!!! I feel so sorry for her!!!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I wouldnt amputate as it could be more stressful for the pig. I have rescued a pig with a broken leg before and she got around no problem.
I have recently had issues with back feet swelling up and the sows have problems moving, but it sorts itself with help of medication and some love.

Emma x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

AHHH bless her hope shes not in to much pain. And she gets well soon.


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

dawn jones said:


> Yes I took her to the vets, she has broken her leg in 2 places!!! Going to pick her up shortly!! There isnt much they can do, they cant splint it coz the break is high up, so they are going to give me some pain relief, got to keep her away from other guinea and rabbit. The vet said it could heal on its own. The only other option if it doesnt heal is amputation!!! I feel so sorry for her!!!


Oh man...Poor little guinea pig and mom of course...I hope it heals ok and she;s not it too much pain...Too bad you have to seperate her from her guineas friends..Any pics>


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

You said you have now moved her away from her GP friend and rabbit while she heals. Thats good. Though Rabbits and GP's aren't ideally suited to being housed together...could have well been a kick from the rabbit that broke your GP's leg...best to house them seperately, though I have seen rabbits and GP's together in a run or something as long as they are under supervision at the time.


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

Just wondering how she doing? We have a Dwarf hamster that had a tummor on it's food....See Topic "Mr. Jiggles"


----------

